#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in karnataka | Best Btech/BE colleges in karnataka

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Karnataka:*Indian Institute of Science BangaloreNational Institute of Technology (NIT) SurathkalUniversity Visvesvaraya College of Engineering (UVCE)R V College of Engineering (RVCE)P.E.S. Institute of TechnologyBangalore Institute Of TechnologyB.M.S College of EngineeringM S Ramaiah Institute of TechnologyNational Institute of Engineering, Mysore (NIE-M)Sir M. Visvewsvaraya Institute of Technology* Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Karnataka:*

*1.)* *Indian Institute of Science Bangalore
**Year of Establishment:* 1909.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.
*
Courses:* 
Aerospace EngineeringCentre for Product Design & ManufacturingChemical EngineeringMaterials EngineeringAdvanced Facility for Microscopy and Microanalysis (AFMM)Mechanical EngineeringCentre for Electronic Design & TechnologyComputer Science & AutomationElectrical Communication EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Particulars*

*Ph.D*

*M Sc (Engg)*

*Int Ph D*

*ME/*
*M Tech/*
*M Des*

 
*M.Mgt*

*          Sponsored*
*(Defence/ DRDO/ISRO/NAL)*


 

 

 

 

 

 

*ME /         M Tech*

*Ph D*

*M Sc (Engg)*


*Tuition Fee (Annual)*

9500

6000

6000

6000

50000

9000

15000

9000


*Gymkhana Fee (Annual)*

720

720

720

720

720

720

720

720


*Other Academic Fees*

2380

2380

2380

2380

25000

2380

2380

2380


*Statutory Deposit (Refundable)**

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000


*Library Deposit (Refundable)**

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000

2000


*Students Emergency Fund**

200

200

200

200

200

200

200

200


*TOTAL*

*16800*

*13300*

*13300*****

*13300*

*79920*

*16300*

*22300*

*16300*




*Placement:* NA
*
Address:* Indian Institute of Science, Bangalore 560012, INDIA





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh Karnataka CET-engg colleges perfomance

----------


## raymayank

*2.) National Institute of Technology (NIT) Surathkal*
*
Year of Establishment:* 1960.
*
Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.
*
Courses:*
Information TechnologyMathematical and Computational SciencesMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringApplied Mechanics and HydraulicsChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communications Engineering*Fee Structure:**Placement:* BRANCH
 TOTAL STUDENT
 ELIGIBLE
 PLACED
 %PLACED

 CIVIL
   54(*3)
  51
 40
  78

 CHEMICAL
  32(*5)
  27(**-7)
 13
  65

 COMPUTER
  70(*2)
  68
 64
  94

 E & C
  72(*11)
  61
 58
  95

 E & E
  68(*2)
  66
 61
  92

 IT
  68(*4)
  64
 54
  84

 MECHANICAL
  102(*4)
  97
 88
  91

 METALLURGY
  26(*2)
  24
 21
  88

 MINING
  27(*1)
  26(**-1)
 24
  100

 TOTAL(B.TECH)
  518
   476
 424
  89





*Address:* National Institute of Technology Karnataka , SurathkalSrinivasnagar PO, Surathkal, Mangalore 575025 , India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) University Visvesvaraya College of Engineering (UVCE)*
 *Year of Establishment:* 1917.
*
Affiliation:* University of Mysore.
*
Courses:*
CIVIL ENGINEERINGCOMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGINEERINGMECHANICAL ENGINEERING*Fee Structure:* NA.*

Placement:*
For the batch that passed out in 2007, 52 companies visited our campus with the placement percentage increasing to 80% and the total no of offer offered is 389+. For 2008 batch, 68 companies came for hiring, 11 companies came for hiring interns and the total no of offer offered is 666+. For 2009 batch,85 companies have come for hiring, 15 companies have come for internships and the total no of offer offered is 540+ . For 2010 batch, around 55 companies have visited the campus to select the bright students, the record is again around 95% placement and the total no of offer offered is 585+. For 2011 batch, more than 72 companies visited the campus and the total no of offer offered is 919+. For 2012 batch, more than 75 companies visited the campus and the total no of offer offered is 942+.

*Address:* K R Circle, Dr Ambedkar Veedhi, Bangalore, Karnataka 560 001.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) R V College of Engineering (RVCE)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1963.*
Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.
*
Courses:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science And EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical And Electronics EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInformation Science EngineeringInstrumentation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringTelecommunication Engineering*Fee Structure:**
Tution Fee:-*
*(CET)*  28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K*  1,25,000/- Per Year
*
Placement:*
*Consolidated List of Our Recruiters*

AALAYANCE
HUAWEI
PVR PROJECTS

ABB
HUGHES SOFTWARE
ROCKWELL AUTOMATION

ACCENTURE
i2 TECHNOLOGIES
SANYO LSI

ADITI TECHNOLOGIES
IBM ISL and ETS
SAPIENT

AKZO NOBEL COATINGS
IBM SERVICES
SARNOFF

ALTAIR ENGG.
ICICI BANK
SASKEN

APPLIED MATERIALS
IDEB PROJECTS PVT. LTD.
SATYAM

ARCOT
IFB AUTOMOTIVE
SATYAM COMPUTERS

AREVA
I-FLEX
SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC

ASHOK LEYLAND
IGATE
SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC (R&D)

AUTOMATED WORKFLOW
INFINEON
SCHNEIDER PRODUCTION

AVTEC
INFORMATICA
SCHNEIDER R&D

AZTEC
INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LTD
SHAPOORJI PALLONJI

BHARAT ELECTRONICS
INGERSOLLRAND
SHOBHA DEVELOPERS

BHIMANENI
INTEL
SIEMENS

CAPGEMINI
IT SOLUTIONS
SIFY

CAREER LAUNCHER
ITC CIGFIL
SILVER SOFT

CARITOR
ITC INFOTECH
SILVER SOFTWARE

CATERPILLAR
JAVAGAL TOOLING
SKF INDIA LTD

CELSTREAM
JSW (Jindal Steel)
SOCRATES

CERNER
KALKI COMMUNICATION
SOFTJIN

CIGFIL
KIRLOSKAR OIL ENGINE
SOMA DEVELOPERS

CISCO
KLA TENCORE
SONATA SOFTWARE

COGNIZANT TECHNOLOGY SOLUTIONS
L& T
SOURCE-N

COMPUTER ASSOCIATES
L& T INFOTECH
SRISHTI SOFTWARE

COMPUTER SCIENCE CORPORATION
L& T VALDEL
STERLITE (VEDANTA GROUP)

CROMPTON GREAVES
L&T ECC
SUBEX SYSTEMS

CYPRESS
L&T EMSYS
SUDARSHAN STRUCTURAL

DAIMLER CHRYSLER
LG ELECTRONICS
SUNDARAM FASTENERS

DECCANET
LIFE TREE CONVERGENCE
SYMPHONY

DELL
LM GLASSFIBERS
SYNTEL

DELOITTE
LSI LOGIC
TAFE

DELPHI SYSTEMS
MADURA GARMENTS
TALISMA

DIGIBEE
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA
TATA ELXSI

ELGI EQUIPMENTS
MAHINDRA BRITISH TELECOM
TCE CONSULTING ENGINEERS LTD.

EMC 2
MARUTHI UDYOG
TCS

EMPHASIS
MAYTAS
TCS - BTS

ESSILOR
MCF(Mang.Chem.Fert)
TECH MAHINDRA

ETA
MICROSOFT
THOUGHTWORKS

FIDELITY
MICROSOFT GTSC
TIME

FLEXTRONICS
MINDHAUF
TITAN INDUSTRIES

FORCE COMPUTERS
MINDTREE
TKAP

FUTURES FIRST
MOTOROLA
TORRY HARRIS

G.E. CAPITAL
NATIONAL INSTRUMENTS
TOTAL ENVIRONMENT

GMR
NEG MICON
TRILOGY

GODREJ & BOYCE
NETSCALER
TVS MOTOR COMPANY

GOLDMAN SACHS
NOVELL
UNITED BREWERIES LIMITED

GOOGLE
ORACLE (OSSI)


GUJARAT GAS COMPANY LIMITED
ORACLE CONSULTING




*Address:* R V Vidyanikethan Post, Mysore Road Bangalore - 560 059.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) P.E.S. Institute of Technology
**Year of Establishment:* 1988.

*Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*Courses:*
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringTelecommunication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringInformation Science and EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringBio TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tution Fee*:-
*(CET)*  28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K*  1,25,000/- Per Year

*Placement:*
*Year*
*No. of Students Eligible*
*No. Placed*
*% Placed*
*No. of Companies*

2011-2012*
111
108
97.29
36

2010-2011
92
90
97.82
36

2009-2010
87
65
74.71
22

2008-2009
40
34
85.00
23



*Address:* 100 Feet Ring Road, BSK III Stage, Bangalore-560085

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Bangalore Institute Of Technology
**Year of Establishment:* 1979.

*Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*Courses:*
TelecommunicationMechanical EngineeringInformation Science and EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInstrumentation TechnologyElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tution Fee*:-
*(CET)* – 28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K* – 1,25,000/- Per Year

*Placement:*
*
Address:* BANGALORE INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, K.R. ROAD , V V PURAM, BANGALORE-560004, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) B.M.S College of Engineering
**Year of Establishment:* 1946.

*Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science And EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical And Electronics EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInformation Science EngineeringInstrumentation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringMedical ElectronicsTelecommunication Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tution Fee*:-
*(CET)*  28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K*  1,25,000/- Per Year

*Placement:*
*Sl.No.*
*Name of Company*
*No.of Offers*
*Pay Package*

1
NI (INTERNSHIP)
0


2
ALCATEL LUCENT (INTERNSHIP)
1


3
EMC (INTERNSHIP)
3
15,000 Per Month

4
LSI (INTERNSHIP)
3


5
CITRIX (INTERNSHIP)
2
16,000 Per Month

6
MANHATTAN (INTERNSHIP) (M.TECH)
1


7
PACE (INTERNSHIP)
1


8
UNISYS (INTERNSHIP)
2


9
GOLDMAN SACHS SERVICES PRIVATE LIMITED
3
9 LPA

10
NETAPP
3
6.88 LPA

11
LARSEN & TOUBRO LIMITED
13
3.75 LPA

12
IBM ISL (INTERNSHIP)
1


13
ABB INDIA LTD
1
5 LPA

14
AKAMAI
8
7.2 LPA

15
THOUGHT WORKS
6
5.86 LPA

16
ROBERT BOSCH ENGINEERING AND BUSINESS SOLUTIONS LIMITED
35
3.36 LPA

17
DELL INTERNATIONAL SERVICES INDIA PVT LTD
7
5 LPA

18
SHAPOORJI PALLONJI & CO.LTD
5
3 LPA

19
ECI TELECOM INDIA PVT LTD
8
5.4 LPA

20
TATA TECHNOLOGIES
13
3.5 LPA

21
TCS
400
3.16 LPA

22
ACCENTURE
17
3 LPA

23
HAWE HYDRAULICS PVT.LTD
1
3 LPA

24
WIPRO & WIPRO (VLSI)
112
3.25 LPA

25
HCL
30
3.25 LPA

26
TECH MAHINDRA
5
3.07 LPA

27
ORACLE INDIA (A)
2
6 LPA

28
SAP LABS
5
6.5 LPA

29
MICROSOFT
1
16 LPA

30
INFORMATICA (ISE  OFFER, MCA  INTERNSHIP)
4
6.2 LPA

31
SOURCE BITS
1
5.5 LPA

32
ARYAKA NETWORKS INDIA PVT LTD (ENGG,SALES & NETWORKING APPLICATION ENGG DEPARTMENT)
9
NAE Dept : 5.32 LPA

33
HEADSTRONG
16
3.5 LPA

34
Y-MEDIA LABS
3
3 to 3.5 LPA

35
IBM ISL
7
5.5 LPA

36
TRIBI SYSTEMS
1
5 LPA

37
MCUBE
0
3.5 LPA

38
NI (BE INTERNSHIP)
1


39
SIMBUS TECHNOLOGIES
0


40
SAFRAN
2
2.5 LPA

41
CLEAR TRIP
2
6.5 LPA

42
VINJEY
0
3 LPA

43
CAPGEMINI
7
2.4 LPA

44
ORACLE INDIA (B)
13
5 LPA

45
CERNER (INTERNSHIP & OFFER)
2
20,000 Per Month 5.06 LPA

46
MPHASIS
4
3 LPA

47
JP MORGAN
10
5.88 LPA

48
SAPIENT NITRO
4
4.5 LPA

49
FIDELITY (ECE  OFFER, MCA  INTERNSHIP)
5
Internship  10,000 Per Month / Offer  3.85 LPA

50
NOVELL SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT (INDIA) PVT.LTD
3
5.80 LPA

51
WEIR MINERALS
3
3.25 LPA

52
DELPHI
7
4 LPA

53
MU SIGMA
14
3.3 LPA

54
ALCATEL LUCENT INDIA LIMITED
5
4.5 LPA

55
PACE
2
5LPA

56
EXETER
2
6.25 LPA

57
UNDERWRITERS LAB (A)
2
4.11 LPA

58
INFOTECH ENTERPRISES
4
M.Tech  3 LPA BE  2.75 LPA

59
GOODRICH
3
3.5 LPA

60
TARGET
4
5.5 LPA

61
TALLY
0


62
IBM INDIA PRIVATE LIMITED
75
3.16 LPA

63
ATOTECH INDIA LIMITED
4
2.65 LPA

64
BOSCH LIMITED
1
4.7 LPA

65
IGATE
1
3.5 LPA

66
BOSCH LIMITED (INTERNSHIP)
1
5,000 Per Month

67
LARSEN & TOUBRO LIMITED (ECC DIVISION)
18
3.3 LPA

68
UNDERWRITERS LAB (B)
1
4.11 LPA

69
ROBERT BOSCH (INTERNSHIP)
1
5,000 Per Month

70
CERNER (M.TECH INTERNSHIP & OFFER)
3
20,000 Per Month

71
TYCO ELECTRONICS (INTERNSHIP)
2
7,500 Per Month

72
MANHATTAN (INTERNSHIP) (MCA)
3
15,000 Per Month

73
LSI CORPORATION
8
7.8 LPA

74
BUHLER
4
3.62 LPA

75
CISCO (Internship & Offer) a) 2 students got both Internship & Offer b) 1 student got only Internship c) 2 students got only Offer
5
Internship: 28,700 Per Month Offer: 7,03,940 PA

76
MINDTECK
4
3.5 LPA

77
ERICSSON
14
3.36 LPA

78
SOCIETE GENERALE
1
3.6 LPA

79
SAMSUNG
25
5.5 LPA

80
BHARAT ELECTRONICS LIMITED
8
6.06 LPA

81
ARISTA NETWORKS
0
7/8 LPA

82
ABSOLUT DATA
1
3.5 LPA

83
SABMILLER
1
3.35 LPA

84
GEODESIC
0
3.5 LPA

85
SAINT GOBAIN
1
4.5 LPA

86
FIRST APEX
4
3.76 LPA

87
MERCEDES BENZ RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT INDIA PRIVATE LIMITED (A)
2
4.25 LPA

88
SANNIDHI TECHNOLOGIES
1
1.5 LPA

89
INMOBI (INTERNSHIP)
1
8,000 Per Month

90
CSC INDIA PVT LTD
0
3.27 LPA

91
MERCEDES BENZ RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT INDIA PRIVATE LIMITED (B)
10
4.25 LPA

92
TESCO
13
3.65 LPA

93
AMAZON
0


94
ARIS GLOBAL (INTERNSHIP)
0



*TOTAL*
*1042*






*Address:* P.O. Box No.: 1908, Bull Temple Road, Bangalore - 560 019, Karnataka, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore
*
*Year of Establishment:* 1962.

*Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectrical Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInformation Science EngineeringInstrumentation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringMedical ElectronicsTelecommunication Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tution Fee*:-
*(CET)*  28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K*  1,25,000/- Per Year

*Placement:*
*Major IT Companies visiting our Institute*
Infosys,Wipro,IBM,Accenture,TCSMicrosoft,Oracle,Capgemini,HCL,DELL,HoneywellTESCO, Nokia Siemens,Aditi Technologies,Huawei technologies,HP, Robert Bosch,NetApp, Fidelity, J P Morgan,Toshiba,SAP India.....and many more companies.*Major Engineering Companies visiting our Institute*
L&T,Blue Star, Mahindra & Mahindra,TCE,BELToyota Kirlsoskar,Siemens,Schneider Electric,Crompton Greaves,Bosch(MICO),EATONVOLVO, Kennametal,Honda Motors, Yokogawa,Cummins,L&TL&T-ECC,L&T-Valdel,GM,GE,Godrej &Boys,SKF BearingsNagarjuna,Sobha Developers,Rajsree Cements,CCCL,IDEBAkzo Nobel, Indian Oil Tanking, Desmet,CCI-Valves,JSW,ITC, Vedanta,MCF, Atkins,GE,Aditya Birla,Essar Group.....and many more companies.MSRIT -INTERNSHIP STATUS FOR 2012 BATCH AS ON 27.08.2012Sl. No.
Company
No. of Offers
Pay Package

1
GE HealthCare
6
20,000PM




MSRIT - PLACEMENT STATUS FOR 2012 BATCH AS ON 11.08.2012
Sl. No.
Company
No. of Offers
Pay Package

1
Informatica
2
6.2 LPA

2
Aricent
7
3.65   LPA

3
Cognizant
2
3   LPA

4
Infosys
2
3.5 LPA

5
Wipro
12
3.25 LPA

6
SLK Software
3
2 LPA

7
Mcube
2
2.5 LPA

8
Fidelity
2
3.85 LPA

9
Ariba
4
2.4 LPA

10
Directi
1
3   LPA

11
Neudesic
3
1.6 LPA

OTHERS PLACED in off-campus interviews:  Infosys, Wipro, IBM, Accenture, TCS, Microsoft, Oracle, Capgemini, HCL,DELL, Honeywell, Perot systems, Target,TESCO, Nokia Siemens, Aditi Technologies, Huawei technologies, HP, Robert Bosch, NetApp, Fidelity, J P Morgan, Toshiba, SAP India, NXP, .....and many more companies.




MSRIT -INTERNSHIP STATUS FOR 2011 BATCH AS ON 10.01.2011
Sl. No.
Company
No. of Offers
Pay Package

1
Fidelity
7
10,000 PM

2
Accenture
12
7,500 PM

3
Aricent
2
10,000PM

4
Informatica
2
12,000 PM




MSRIT - PLACEMENT STATUS FOR 2011 BATCH AS ON 16.09.2011
Sl. No.
Company
No. of Offers
Pay Package

1
Aricent
3
3.5 LPA

2
Infosys
3
3.25 LPA

3
Cognizant
1
3 LPA

4
Wipro
1
3 LPA

5
Accenture
2
3 LPA

6
MindTree
1
3.45 LPA

7
HCL
1
3.25 LPA

8
Mphasis
2
3.25 LPA

9
Ibexi
1
3 LPA

10
Fidelity( through internship)
7
3.56 LPA

11
Yahoo India pvt. ltd
1
7.28 LPA

OTHERS PLACED in off-campus interviews:  Infosys, Wipro, IBM, Accenture, TCS, Microsoft, Oracle, Capgemini, HCL,DELL, Honeywell, Perot systems, Target,TESCO, Nokia Siemens, Aditi Technologies, Huawei technologies, HP, Robert Bosch, NetApp, Fidelity, J P Morgan, Toshiba, SAP India, NXP, .....and many more companies.




 MSRIT - PLACEMENT STATUS FOR 2010 BATCH AS ON 21.01.2011
Sl. No.
Company
No. of Offers
Pay Package

1
Verifone Internship
1
8,000PM Stipend during Trg

2
Honeywell Internship (MCA)
6
6,000 PM Stipend during Trg

3
Small Biz Express
4
6,000 PM Stipend during Trg

4
Fidelity***
3
10,000 PM Stipend during Trg

5
Tyco International ***
5
10,000 PM Stipend during Trg

6
Infosys
1
BE/MCA 3.25

7
First Indian Corporation ***
2
12,000PM

8
Oracle ***
1
18,000PM

9
Accenture
6
3.1 LPA

10
MindTree
2
3.2 LPA

11
Exeter
1
5.5 LPA

12
Birla Soft
1
2.5 LPA

13
IBM
7
3.23 LPA

OTHERS PLACED in off-campus interviews:  Infosys, Wipro, IBM, Accenture, TCS, Microsoft, Oracle, Capgemini, HCL,DELL, Honeywell, Perot systems, Target,TESCO, Nokia Siemens, Aditi Technologies, Huawei technologies, HP, Robert Bosch, NetApp, Fidelity, J P Morgan, Toshiba, SAP India, NXP, .....and many more companies.




MSRIT - PLACEMENT STATUS FOR 2009 BATCH AS ON 23/03/2010
Sl.
No.
Company
No. of Offers
Pay Package

1
Wipro
11
3.25 LPA

2
Infosys
2
3.5 LPA

3
TCS
2
3.15 LPA

4
Accenture
8
3.1 LPA

5
MindTree
1
3.2 LPA

6
Lifetree
2
2.5 LPA

7
MCUBE
1
2.5 LPA

8
Free Scale Semiconductors
5
6.2 LPA

9
IBM(GBS)
8
3.62 LPA

10
Honeywell (MCA Internship)
5
Rs 10,250 during trg

11
BP Ergo Limited
2
2.4 LPA

12
ITC (Food Dn) (eLitmuss)
3
3.15 LPA

13
NDS
1
3.75 LPA





*Address:* Vidya Soudha, MSRIT Post,MSR Nagar,Bangalore - 560054, Karnataka, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) National Institute of Engineering, Mysore (NIE-M)
**Year of Establishment:* 1946.

*Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*Courses:*
Electrical and Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial Production and EngineeringInformation Science and Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tution Fee:*-
*(CET)*  28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K*  1,25,000/- Per Year

*Placement:
*During the academic year 2011-12 we had a total of 423 students placed through campus recruitment. We had the privilege of being visited by 73 companies including 46 IT-companies and 27 non-IT companies We had the good fortune of being visited by core companies specific to each domain such as ABB LTD, TVS Motor Co., Mercedes Benz, Bosch Ltd, BEL, JSW Steels Ltd, Kennametal India, L & T Group, LG Electronics, Mahindra 2 Wheelers, Nestle India ltd, TATA Group, Volvo India Ltd etc for Civil, Mechanical and Industrial & Production,  Ericsson, National Instruments for Electrical & Electronics and Electronics & Communication, INFOSYS, WIPRO, IBM, AKAMAI, IGATE PATNI COMPUTERS, ITC INFOTECH,  ORACLE for Computer Science, Information Science and also by many dream companies such as CISCO, HP,  SAP LABS, AMAZON, GOOGLE INDIA, SAMSUNG, SONY INDIA, YALLY SOLUTIONS, MICROSOFT Etc. The placement cell library has a good collection of books and materials related to placement and overall personality development.

*Address:* The National Institute of Engineering, Mananthavady Road, Mysore  570008.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Sir M. Visvewsvaraya Institute of Technology Bangalore
*
*Year of Establishment:* 1986.

*Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.

*Courses:*
Electronics and Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringTelecommunication EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInformation Science and Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tution Fee:-*
*(CET)*  28,000/- Per Year.
*Comed-K*  1,25,000/- Per Year

*Placement:*
*COMPANY / BRANCH
*
*CIVIL
*
*MECH.
*
*IEM
*
*EEE
*
*E & C
*
*TELE
*
*CSE
*
*ISE
*
*BT
*
*MCA
*
*M.Tech
*




*(E)
*
*M.Tech(M)
*
*Total.*

MIND TREE



11
32
12
39
17

9


120

DESHAW






1





1

AMAZON.COM







1




1

ARICENT



1
10
7
33
10

10


71

CUMMINS

1
2









3

C T S
23
48
8
29
69
32
67
33
27
11
3
2
352

MU SIGMA
1
6


2
1
4

1



15

AKAMAI






1





1

ITC INFOTECH




1
2
2


1


6

CERNER









5
5

10

C S C



3
9
6
8
5




31

INFOTECH ENTERPRISES

5


3





2

10

WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES
7
35
8
18
38
8
14
12
10
9
2
1
162

SASKEN COMMUNICATIONS




5
3
4





12

TCS
9
47
7
29
68
28
72
23
9
5
4

301

EMBRACE GLOBAL








1



1

TATA ELXSI



1
10
1
6
2




20

FIDELITY









7


7

MEIL
2











2

EXETER




1







1

MOONRAFT

1


1

2
1




5

ACCORD SOFT WARE




6







6

CLEAR TRIP.COM






2





2

SOCIETE GENERALE GLOBAL




1

3
3




7

CGI SOLUTIONS





1






1

KOMET PRECISION TOOLS ltd

8










8

JAY PEE CEMENT
4











4

TOTAL
46
151
25
92
256
101
258
107
47
57
16
3
1159






*Address:* Krishnadeveraya Nagar, Hunasamaranahalli, International Airport Road, Via-Yelahanka, Bangalore-562 157, Karnataka, India

----------

